# New to Wood Burning and have no clue about my stove. Please Help



## Shea Smith (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey there. I am Shea and I have to ask, can anyone help me to identify my stove, and maybe tell me some tips on how to care for it correctly as the person I bought it from for $300 sold it because it had not been cared for and was just sitting in a back room of thier house. I am attaching a photo (I hope) so that you might better help me.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 22, 2012)

No idea.  Pre-EPA, but I'm not sure. Looks like it can hold a decent amount of wood.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely pre-EPA and appears to mimic an old Fisher or Timberline.

Where do you plan to put it and how are you going to vent it?

Is there a baffle inside?  Is it bent, warped, etc? Does it have any broken firebrick inside?


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Have that beast checked out before lighting a hot fire.  Good point on inspecting for cracks and / or damaged firebrick.  I think it could be repaired by someone who knows what they are looking at if there is any damage.  When you're dealing with an older stove, you are at the mercy of the previous owner(s) and how they used it.  Could have been overfired at some point.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 22, 2012)

Pre EPA stove.
A beauty though. 

Hard to get them installed with today's codes now, unless you are grandfathered in (& I'm guessing your house is not)
Check state & local codes before you spend allot of time & money on an install or repair.

What state do you live in? Helps to know for the codes & changing rules.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, that looks like it was built for the wild west. Can you post some shots of the interior of the stove with the doors open and maybe a side view?


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2012)

If your intent is to actually refurbish this appliance to the point where you're ready to install it and operate it, then, since you (by your own admission), have no clue...we have about a zillion questions for you. A few have been addressed above...where do you live? What sort of structure do you intend this thing to heat? Is there any sort of manufacturer's info label on the back wall of the stove? What is the diameter of the flue collar (the ring where a stovepipe connects)? As begreen said, we really need to know all about the interior of the stove (pictures are very useful). This old stove is very likely pre-EPA and maybe unlisted. If that's indeed the case, there are some places in the US where installation of this stove would be illegal. In any case, installation is going to require a good deal of planning and work to make the thing safe to operate. Rick


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this thread talking about Woodsman stoves - one photo looks similar.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodsman-stove.64996/

https://www.hearth.com/talk/attachments/woodsman-two-door_1-jpg.41278/


----------

